# I'm an idiot!!!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

After saying in another thread.. "Don't forget your camera and take loads of videos!!!" I forgot my camera for Nina's first walk! Dear oh dear! Raging with myself.

Nina loved it!!

She was so so good. She saw a BEAUTIFUL white Goldendoodle (Donna - we decided this would be our next dog, he was so gentle and beautiful!!!) who was so tall and she did really well! He was so gentle with her and she was interested in playing with him. She flirted with everyone she met... She was sooooo good and so confident! She trotted along with such a happy little face, mouth wide open and little pink tongue out every now and then.

I was a very proud mummy. She stayed close by, she and Lola played but also did their own thing. Se came to me every time I called her and she sat and waited while others walked by with dogs on leads! So proud and delighted.

Devastated I didn't have phone or camera! Totally forgot in the excitement of getting out of the house. 

Will definitely get plenty of pics and vids tomorrow. 

Shattered now...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruth!!!! Ha I thought I had read on another post you giving the advice of not forgetting the camera!! 
Well on tomorrow's walk, I'm sure you will get plenty of pics, and no one will know the difference as it will all be just as new and exciting for little nina tomorrow!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great Ruth...that photo is delightful, reaaly beauitful ,if y our on Facebook that's definitely the photo that should go at the header of our page ..der..don't know what it's referred as xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know what you mean Karen! I am one of the weirdos that doesn't have Facebook! I will get a print of it though.. I've frames with the cats in and I need to do one of the dogs!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> After saying in another thread.. "Don't forget your camera and take loads of videos!!!" I forgot my camera for Nina's first walk! Dear oh dear! Raging with myself.
> 
> Nina loved it!!
> 
> ...


Are you sure Nina's a pup and not a two year old fully trained Poo?!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh Ruth, can understand why you're so cross, I would be too! :tapedshut: :argh:

Can't believe she was off-lead on her first walk and did so well, what a star! :twothumbs: We've got to wait til Friday for our first walk, but they currently go a bit bananas when we put their leads on, and we wouldn't stand a chance of getting them back if we did let them off!!!! :laugh:

Looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sumes said:


> Are you sure Nina's a pup and not a two year old fully trained Poo?!


What do you mean?? Lol!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Oh Ruth, can understand why you're so cross, I would be too! :tapedshut: :argh:
> 
> Can't believe she was off-lead on her first walk and did so well, what a star! :twothumbs: We've got to wait til Friday for our first walk, but they currently go a bit bananas when we put their leads on, and we wouldn't stand a chance of getting them back if we did let them off!!!! :laugh:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the pics.


Practice your recall! Take them to a big open area and train recall. Honestly really important to let them off on your first proper walk. They need to learn. You will be surprised at how close they will stay. Take your liver cake.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

What a clever girl she is!!!! Love that photo, completely out cold! 

Lola went for an 11km cycle with my husband and daughter (and her new birthday bike!) yesterday and although they had lots of stops, Lola still came back exhausted and was flat out just like Nina!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ruth she is so beautiful. Don't be too upset. It is also important to enjoy the moment. 
Funny we met s goldendoodle yesterday too. He was stunning but it reminded me a bit too big for me. I have my eye on something else for next year perhaps. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> What a clever girl she is!!!! Love that photo, completely out cold!
> 
> Lola went for an 11km cycle with my husband and daughter (and her new birthday bike!) yesterday and although they had lots of stops, Lola still came back exhausted and was flat out just like Nina!!


Wow that was good going.. Did Lola just run alongside the bike?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Ruth she is so beautiful. Don't be too upset. It is also important to enjoy the moment.
> Funny we met s goldendoodle yesterday too. He was stunning but it reminded me a bit too big for me. I have my eye on something else for next year perhaps.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ooh? Not a poo?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Och Ruth your useless!!!!   

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Mairi!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Thanks Mairi!!


Anytime!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ooh? Not a poo?


A poo of course. I am watching a breeder in Cali who has puppies that look like this one. (see below  ) I would get her, but I am just not ready for three. I may never be. I honestly don't know if I could handle three. We don't have a fenced in yard so even two is a lot of work and then there is Jake's issue. He has been very grumpy of late, but my she is gorgeous. All this woman's poos are.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> A poo of course. I am watching a breeder in Cali who has puppies that look like this one. (see below  ) I would get her, but I am just not ready for three. I may never be. I honestly don't know if I could handle three. We don't have a fenced in yard so even two is a lot of work and then there is Jake's issue. He has been very grumpy of late, but my she is gorgeous. All this woman's poos are.


Gosh Donna... Wow! You'll definitely be ready for one next year!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Three seems really hard. I doggy sat a few weeks back and it just made everything that much more difficult. The money is an issue also. They priced Jake's allergy testing for me at just under 650$. There is so much to consider but i do just love to look and dream.....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Three seems really hard. I doggy sat a few weeks back and it just made everything that much more difficult. The money is an issue also. They priced Jake's allergy testing for me at just under 650$. There is so much to consider but i do just love to look and dream.....


Is allergy testing not covered on insurance?

€650 sounds extortionate. The vets near you seem unbelievably expensive!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Wow that was good going.. Did Lola just run alongside the bike?


Yes, they were cycling on a really wide cycle path by the beach (no cars) and she just ran along beside them, occasionally running in front. My husband said she absolutely loved it! It was my daughter's first big cycle so they were taking it slowly!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> A poo of course. I am watching a breeder in Cali who has puppies that look like this one. (see below  ) I would get her, but I am just not ready for three. I may never be. I honestly don't know if I could handle three. We don't have a fenced in yard so even two is a lot of work and then there is Jake's issue. He has been very grumpy of late, but my she is gorgeous. All this woman's poos are.


Super cute!! Look at that pink nose..... And does she have eyes like Cora? One blue one green?
I certainly couldn't consider a 3rd just yet - my two are still pups, and my 4 year old said "it's not fair, Ralph has got more toys than me, I want a ball with bones on!" Haha cute - but total fiction!!
but Maris predictions may come true!!!!??? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Yes, they were cycling on a really wide cycle path by the beach (no cars) and she just ran along beside them, occasionally running in front. My husband said she absolutely loved it! It was my daughter's first big cycle so they were taking it slowly!


Sounds great.. Lolas started to go out for proper runs, she does brilliantly! So fit!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Donna, that pup is gorgeous!! I love his/her eyes!

That does seem a lot for allergy testing - gulp! Do you know anyone who has had success from this type of test? I have had allergy tests done myself for skin reactions and found them to be pretty inconclusive but maybe I have just been unlucky or dog tests are more advanced! Either way, I hope you get to the bottom of it. N xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Donna, that pup is gorgeous!! I love his/her eyes!
> 
> That does seem a lot for allergy testing - gulp! Do you know anyone who has had success from this type of test? I have had allergy tests done myself for skin reactions and found them to be pretty inconclusive but maybe I have just been unlucky or dog tests are more advanced! Either way, I hope you get to the bottom of it. N xx


That covers the blood work and the creation of the injections he would need based on the results of the test. Collin has had success with this and a friend of mine did, but with her cat. 
I wanted to go right for this option but they said they have to rule out food allergy first because it is too hard to go back and do it after and it is less expensive. 
My insurance will cover 90% after the first 250$. 

That puppy is beautiful isn't she? Yes she has one green eye and one blue one. I was never really into Merle pups but she just strikes me.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think if I got on a bike or started jogging Molly would look at me as if to say..."are you for real"... 

We're well matched!!!!   

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

She's a real stunner Donna...

You WILL have no 3.... I'm now going to go right out there and say BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!! 

What do you say to that??!! 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> She's a real stunner Donna...
> 
> You WILL have no 3.... I'm now going to go right out there and say BEFORE CHRISTMAS!!!!
> 
> ...


I say..... I would love to on some levels, but I still don't think I can handle three. Going from one to two was easy and natural, but when I doggy sit, three just seems SO much harder than two. 
It is hard to take three out for a walk. It is hard to manage three in the car. There is not room for three on the bed (we already have two people, two dogs and a cat) 
I like to dream and look and watch puppies grow. I am fascinated by their coats and different body shapes and personalities. I love all things poo, but two seems like all I can realistically handle.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Most say its harder going from one to two and from then on isn't so bad!!!! Says me who has zero clue!!!! 

I do understand your predicament though....

Nothing wrong with a little 'window shopping' 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When Ruth gets number three she can let me know how it goes


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would get another tomorrow!! I'm not allowed... So I will space it out a bit, wait until next year! Then pounce with another!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think 4 maybe easier than 3! just think you can split them into pairs for some things and there wouldn't be the 3's a crowd situation - so just go straight to 4 Donna! No, if 2 works for you stick with that, although I know what people on here are like, once they say i'd love to...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

_"After saying in another thread.. "Don't forget your camera and take loads of videos!!!" I forgot my camera for Nina's first walk! Dear oh dear! Raging with myself."_

Looking forward to pics of the second walk 
Much more important that you remembered poop bags, dog treats and your keys!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I say..... I would love to on some levels, but I still don't think I can handle three. Going from one to two was easy and natural, but when I doggy sit, three just seems SO much harder than two.
> It is hard to take three out for a walk. It is hard to manage three in the car. There is not room for three on the bed (we already have two people, two dogs and a cat)
> I like to dream and look and watch puppies grow. I am fascinated by their coats and different body shapes and personalities. I love all things poo, but two seems like all I can realistically handle.


It would have to be a very special puppy to match up to Jake and Willows good looks. It is interesting reading now so many who have gone for number two they are already "thinking" of number three. We have a plan that in two years we will get number three, I want to enjoy my twos puppy days it is amazing how much I've taken for granted second time around already. Then in two years if we decide its not right so be it, but I reckon my two would be so complimented by a golden or red or merle or............


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> _"After saying in another thread.. "Don't forget your camera and take loads of videos!!!" I forgot my camera for Nina's first walk! Dear oh dear! Raging with myself."_
> 
> Looking forward to pics of the second walk
> Much more important that you remembered poop bags, dog treats and your keys!


I agree with this 100%!!

Ruth what dawn says makes sense. Maybe you should go straight for four!! 


Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maybe I will!! Mind you when I'm at the stage for 4 I might as well start breeding!!!


----------

